# Gel or Wet ?



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

We have recently purchased a 2000 Hymer 564.On checking the Leisure battery I discovered a sticker (presumably original) that stated the battery should not be replaced with a conventional wet battery. Anybody know why? Is it really necessary to use Gel? The battery currently fitted IS a 'Wet' one and I intended fitting an additional one of the same type. Is this a Hymer thing or what??


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There is a lot of confusion between wet, gel, maintenance free, charging regimes, etc.

What wet battery do you have now?

What charger do you have?

Other things being equal, I'd go for wet every time, with a preference for maintenance caps, and vented to the outside. I can then decide as I wish my charging regime to get maximum charge in or maintenance free.

Dave


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Gel or Wet?*

Ta for speedy reply, The charger is the standard Hymer unit (elektrobloc?) and the battery is a conventional wet with the usual top up fillers, apart from that I know no more..there are no makers name ,label etc. I was told it was 110ah relaced by the supplying dealer when we bought it . I had bought a pair of Elecsols to fit to my last van but swapped it before getting round to fitting them so hoped to put them on the Hymer


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Ours is a 2000 Hymer 644. We have a standard wet type. There is a little switch on the Electroblok to switch between gel and wet. Our auto electric guy advised us to go with the wet battery as it's costs much less and lasts almost as long.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Gel or Wet?*

Cheers, I will check that out in daylight...


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Gel or Wet?*



wackywyco said:


> Cheers, I will check that out in daylight...


Just a thought: did you realise that there are English instruction manuals for several of the Electrobloc panels in our
MHF useful Downloads <<.... just in case you do not have one :wink: 
:wink:

Mike


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for that Mike,I have now downloaded a copy....pity I didn't do it before I swapped the switch over from gel to Wet without disconnecting mains  fingers crossed!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Not sure about your setup but on our Arto the charger services the front battery in addition to the leisure battery, I'm pretty sure the Electrobloc does the same. This means that you must have the same type of battery fitted to the front and habitation circuits otherwise one of them will receive the wrong charge cycle.
Best check that you have a wet battery up front as well eh? :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

So the elektroblok has the SAME charging regime for vehicle and leisure? That's a bit limiting.

My Victron has an independent 4A max maintenance charge to the vehicle battery, but you can tailor the leisure battery charge according to your wish of battery type and maintenance-free or maximum charge.

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our Hymer charged both Leisure and Vehicle batteries together. 

The leisure battey was a Gel and the vehicle a wet maintance free standard battery. But as far as I was aware the charger only put a 4AH float charge to the vehicle battery. 

This was on a 2007 Model from new. 


Richard...


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The Elektroblock has a setting for GEL or Wet.
Set it to WET and use your Elecsol batteries.

Happy Motorhoming from Agde.

C.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

*Checking Wet battery level*

After reading threads on the Pros & Cons of Wet & gel batteries, I decided to check for the first time the cab battery on X250 chassis. I wanted to check electrolyte levels but noticed I could only access 3 cells due to the large buss distribution plate attached to the + terminal. Did'nt fancy taking all that off so gave up. Also I guess the alarm etc. would not appreciate having power disconnected, decided to leave it for next service at dealer.

Also on slightly different topic does anyone know why when using jump leads to start a duff battery from donor vehicle (according to the instructions) you must not connect the -ve lead from the donor vehicle battery to -ve terminal of the duff battery but to a point on the chassis. Apparently you risk damaging ECU & alarms etc.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

RichardnGill said:


> Our Hymer charged both Leisure and Vehicle batteries together.
> 
> The leisure battey was a Gel and the vehicle a wet maintance free standard battery. But as far as I was aware the charger only put a 4AH float charge to the vehicle battery.
> 
> ...


Thats the same setup in mine.

Bit of a pain as Id like to add a second leisure battery and if I add another the same, its the Exide Gel at about 250 quid each!!


----------

